# Down pasterns



## Team J-E-A (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello guys,

Any treatment for down pasterns, it’s a german shepherd working line 4 months not very bad pasterns but would like to prevent it from getting worth


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes! These are fantastic. You need to lure the dog to stand on them for five minutes a day, easily done with treats. You will see a difference in a week.
We are doing front paws only, all four is tricky.








Clean Run FitPAWS Paw Pods


FitPAWS Paw Pods are balance pods made for dogs. They are great for dynamic balance challenge, independent limb awareness, stack training coordination, developing motor skills, and improving weight-bearining consistency.




www.cleanrun.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. You can do an online/phone appt with Deb at Wizard of Paws. One exercise she gave me was the pods, but not for 5 minutes, and there are more.


----------

